
What sort algorithm is this and what is it's runtime complexity? - ilaird
https://gist.github.com/en0/bd07ba2a82b88873a4790b79e94a7f7f
======
adriantam
a variation of bubble sort, so O(N^2)

~~~
ilaird
I think it's more a variation on Selection Sort. I agree on O(n*n)

